# I am ready to end it all



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating. 
If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

If you were backing up to iCloud your patterns are still there. You just need to restore from your last backup.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

ducky195502 said:


> I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating.
> If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


Hie thee to the nearest Apple store and see if a techie can find them. That is the safest way to retrieve them if they are still there. Good luck!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

That happened to me with my computer a couple of years ago. Sometimes the places where you buy them keep a library or a record, like Ravelry.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

You can call apple or go to the Apple Store and they can help you


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Yes I do back up to iCloud but how do I get there to reverse


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

ducky195502 said:


> I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating.
> If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


This is what I would do in your situation... I have a MacBook Pro, and call Apple for help. There isn't an Apple store nearby, so I have to do it that way. Their techs can help you, and you'll be in awe at how easy it will be for them to direct you on what to do.

If there is an Apple store nearby, that would be the way to go to get help. I doubt your files are lost. Good luck!!!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay, let's see,what we can do. I'm a sort of a techie. First question is, when did you last do a backup of your iPad onto your laptop or MacBook? Or for athat matter maybe your iBooks was synchronized with your iPhone? It's OK if you never did. That just means we have to look for other potential solutions.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the support I feel so sick


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

I just have the Apple tablet and when iCloud says backup I hit the button and I assume that is that ...backed up


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Ducky, if you still have the iBooks app on your iPad, your patterns should still be there. However, if you have deleted the app, then everything in it will be gone as well. I went into my iBooks app and can't see how things would disappear. It might be a good idea to get a special memory iPad USB and keep a copy of all of your special patterns etc from now on. I have an iXpand flash drive, which can be used for iPads and ordinary computers as well. I hope you find where these patterns have gone. I understand the dreadful feeling of having lost something important this way. Let's know how you get on.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have a SimplyMac store near, they can help with anything Apple. They are usually same day help.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have a SimplyMac store near, they can help with anything Apple. They are usually same day help.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

This might help
http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac-software/recover-deleted-files-photos-mac-ipad-iphone-emails-3510559/


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

ducky195502 said:


> I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating.
> If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


Go on apple support live chat. Someone can guide you step by step. I have done this a few times for technical issues with my ipad air. They are extremely helpful.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hie thee to the nearest Apple store and see if a techie can find them. That is the safest way to retrieve them if they are still there. Good luck!


That is just what a friend did with her address book & recipe collection. They got the files back.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hie thee to the nearest Apple store and see if a techie can find them. That is the safest way to retrieve them if they are still there. Good luck!


 Do not despair! I agree - check iCloud and search on Apple help section about resurrecting your patterns if they were in a file or applications. I would call the local Apple store to arrange for a visit to the Genius Bar to have the magicians there help you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think even if you're able to get them from the Cloud, you're better off going to Apple and letting them walk you through it if there's one fairly nearby (or call Apple). 

Computers (which is what an iPad is) often lure you into trying one thing that leads to another, etc. till all of a sudden things are worse rather than better*. This probably won't happen, but when it's important data, better to be safe rather than sorry.

*Ask me how I know!!!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

How do I access all my files in iCloud Drive?

There are multiple ways you can access your files in iCloud Drive:
Using any supported web browser, you can use iCloud Drive at iCloud.com.
On your Mac, you can go to iCloud Drive in Finder.
On your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch with iOS 9 or later, you can access your files from the iCloud Drive app.
On your PC with Windows 7 or later and iCloud for Windows, you can go to iCloud Drive in File Explorer.
When you add your Desktop and Documents to iCloud Drive, all of your files move to iCloud. On your Mac, you can find the files on your Desktop and in your Documents folder in Finder under iCloud. If you add a second Mac Desktop, you'll find those files in the Desktop folder in iCloud Drive. A folder is created with the same name as your second Mac.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Ok had to make a new password. I have looked and found out the last backup was April 2 but now what do I do? I feel the fool got the information but lost on what to do with it.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I lost everything once, my daughter taught me to back up on an external hardrive, and also a large usb. I now do it every month, it is easy as you only need to copy what you have done during that month. I have learnt the hard way and I am 62.

Di


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ask Siri.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

I still have the app (I think) waiting for Apple to call me


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

I'm 62 as well, going to that on Saturday enough heartache. There were patterns that cost me money and I'm just hoping all will come back. WHERE are the grandkids when I need them lol


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't you just go back to where you were before whatever happened happened? Like.... re start my computer like it was on April 2 2017. Call Window's 10 and ask them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hie thee to the nearest Apple store and see if a techie can find them. That is the safest way to retrieve them if they are still there. Good luck!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry, didn't note the Ipad note.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I do not know anything about iPads. Can you plug a flash drive into an iPad? I store all my patterns on a flash drive that I plug into my desk top computer. Everything is on that flash drive. All my documents, recipes, patterns, pictures, etc. I do not store any of my files in my computer. I just found out there is a little box you can buy and you can plug a flash drive into the box and back up everything on the flash drive.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

If all else fails - you are going to have a fine old time rebuilding your collection! Let us know what interests you and we will help :sm01:


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you to all for assistance but to no avail. Waiting for granddaughter to come by to see what she knows. Lucky for me my sister received any copies of what I liked. Lost my gypsies teddy and baby doll patterns. Along with the knitable teddy/monkey/puppy/hippo. My Alan dart Peter rabbit and the white rabbit from Alice. I have sat all evening trying to remember the favourites. Just remembered my knitted birthday cake pattern and the kids knitted food for the tea parties. But I'm sure I can refind them. Wishing you all a safe happy Easter and be blessed to be with family. I remember God is just giving me what I can handle, only He will take care of the rest.dont eat the Easter ???? bunny


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ducky195502 said:


> Thank you to all for assistance but to no avail. Waiting for granddaughter to come by to see what she knows. Lucky for me my sister received any copies of what I liked. Lost my gypsies teddy and baby doll patterns. Along with the knitable teddy/monkey/puppy/hippo. My Alan dart Peter rabbit and the white rabbit from Alice. I have sat all evening trying to remember the favourites. Just remembered my knitted birthday cake pattern and the kids knitted food for the tea parties. But I'm sure I can refind them. Wishing you all a safe happy Easter and be blessed to be with family. I remember God is just giving me what I can handle, only He will take care of the rest.dont eat the Easter ???? bunny


I think Apple will help you. If all else fails, for the purchased patterns you can remember, if they're from Ravelry, you can download again. If elsewhere, the designers/companies should have a record and will likely send to you again when you explain. I know it's daunting. I hope you just get your data back.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

ducky195502 said:


> Thank you to all for assistance but to no avail. Waiting for granddaughter to come by to see what she knows. Lucky for me my sister received any copies of what I liked. Lost my gypsies teddy and baby doll patterns. Along with the knitable teddy/monkey/puppy/hippo. My Alan dart Peter rabbit and the white rabbit from Alice. I have sat all evening trying to remember the favourites. Just remembered my knitted birthday cake pattern and the kids knitted food for the tea parties. But I'm sure I can refind them. Wishing you all a safe happy Easter and be blessed to be with family. I remember God is just giving me what I can handle, only He will take care of the rest.dont eat the Easter ???? bunny


I'm sorry to hear of your problems, it's a nightmare. I'm hoping your granddaughter managed to help you. But if you purchased from me please pm me and I can help you with my patterns at least :sm02: The same goes for most independant designs, Knitables and Alan Dart. We keep records of purchases and will send you the patterns again.


----------



## Coral8 (Apr 3, 2017)

I never keep old patterns because I never use the same one twice. Each new project is a chance to move on and keep modern. It makes each piece totally individual. I love browsing through new patterns at my store or online almost as much as choosing yarn. I do feel for you but maybe there's a silver lining. Maybe time to design your own patterns x


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I am thinking you will be pleasantly surprised at what a techie can recover from your computer.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd take it to an Apple Store, too. They can do things I would never even think of. I hope you find your patterns! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

If you backed up to ICloud, you should be ok. But I have been there, and I know the frustration. Getting help will be super useful, and you won't be apt to repeat the problem. If you get help via a chat function, consider copying the discussion to help you remember how you recovered your files. Best of luck.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

If you can remember any that you had let us know and we will try to help.


----------



## addicted (Nov 1, 2016)

I've just recently restored from iCloud to a new iPhone. Its really very simple. Call apple support and the wonderful techies there will walk you right through it. Good luck!!


----------



## dianesidney (Jan 9, 2017)

I know how you feel....I did the same with my iPad 2years ago and lost evertrhing....I thought I would clean up the trash folder and did more than that by accident! Some things I was not able to get back...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Why don't you buy a USB insert to save your patterns in case as you have so sadly found out ..they're not that expensive and could save you another headache down the road...I use to print out the patterns just for a back up to have and put them in a binder in clear plastic inserts...It's too bad you have found out the hard way...


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Never, never let your computer be your ONLY record. I have 3 thumb drives that keeps the files I feel are important. If a file is important enough to store on your computer it is important enough to preserve until you make the choice of no longer needing it.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

If they are backed up to the cloud, go to settings. Scroll down to iCloud and open that. You should see what is stored there. I'd be ready to end it all too if I lost everything! But sometimes you just have to reboot an everything is miraculously restored


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

If your last backup was April 2, you should be in good shape to get your files restored. I agree with the others who have suggested going to an Apple Store. They have a desk at the back of the store where they help consumers. They likely won't charge you anything and they are brilliant. Good luck with it, and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

As you see from previous replies, there are ways to recover files. I lost 100+ photos one day after attempting to copy and paste from my camera's SD card. Accidentally, I hit delete instead of paste thinking that I had already pasted them.
I went to download.com and purchased a software called adroit that you can use for recovery. It has to be downloaded to a thumb drive and it cost me $50 but it sure was worth it. It's mine forever as long as I don't delete it from my thumb drive. I was amazed at all the photos that it recovered from the SD card - even the ones that were previously transferred to my computer safely.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

another article:
http://www.softwarehow.com/ipad-recycle-bin/


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

So many good replies. Wish I had that when my pc crashed and I lost everything on it. Luckily I had most backed up on jump drive. Have since purchased a cloud storage device and back up some files on the internet cloud.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a link to find your trash thrash can https://www.imyfone.com/iphone-space-saver/how-to-empty-trash-on-ipad/
Hope it helps! I don't have an Ipad but my grand-daughter does and I did it on hers following step by step.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey everyone: all great advice and I hope everything returns. BUT technology has its good days and sometimes its bad so it's not always good to rely on 1 thing to backup. I use IBooks like Ducky thinks she does. With Apple I also save to my Google notes so they are away from Apple and somewhere else sound I decided to foregonApple products. Finally I have created an email address specifically for patterns and knitting knowledge (you guys impart so much) I see and like so I also send copies, links, pictures etc to that email so that they are being "held somewhere" not equipment based for me. Just an idea


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Did you delete them or did they just disappear? If they just disappeared rebooting might help. Sometimes I have had things disappear on my Iphone and if I reboot everything goes back to normal. If you deleted them, you need to call for tech support.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

pawpawlover said:


> Hi Ducky, if you still have the iBooks app on your iPad, your patterns should still be there. However, if you have deleted the app, then everything in it will be gone as well. I went into my iBooks app and can't see how things would disappear. It might be a good idea to get a special memory iPad USB and keep a copy of all of your special patterns etc from now on. I have an iXpand flash drive, which can be used for iPads and ordinary computers as well. I hope you find where these patterns have gone. I understand the dreadful feeling of having lost something important this way. Let's know how you get on.


Your iBook app has a login. Even if you delete the app you should be able to retrieve your info using your login information.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hie thee to the nearest Apple store and see if a techie can find them. That is the safest way to retrieve them if they are still there. Good luck!


I agree. It means so much to you, don't trust the job to just anyone. Get it to the pros as per message from MarilynKnits.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

ducky195502 said:


> Yes I do back up to iCloud but how do I get there to reverse


Even if the nearest Apple store is far away...it will be well worth the trip ti retrieve all of the 2 years worth of patterns. Their techies can and will help restore for you.


----------



## Sinister (Aug 2, 2015)

Go to the top of iBooks and see All Books. Maybe you put them in one of the folders--I've done that. They are "somewhere" as I tell my husband.


----------



## paulinep1928 (Jan 23, 2017)

A helpful number for your I pad may be 18002752273 or 866 275 3866 and talk to a person at these numbers. 
Pauline


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ducky195502 said:


> I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating.
> If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


Not all is lost????. This has happened to me. Here are step by step directions

https://www.google.com/search?sclient=tablet-

https://support.apple.com/kb/ph12521?locale=en_US


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ukiah said:


> If you backed up to ICloud, you should be ok. But I have been there, and I know the frustration. Getting help will be super useful, and you won't be apt to repeat the problem. If you get help via a chat function, consider copying the discussion to help you remember how you recovered your files. Best of luck.


And something that helps me sleep at night is my Dropbox app. You could maybe ask (in the future, I mean) your granddaughter to help you set it up. It's a place to store all your files that you normally put in iBooks (or you can do both). Then if you have a computer or another device, you can also set the software up on that and "wire it" to sync. Every time you put a file in Dropbox, it will automatically also go on Dropbox's website _and_ any other computer or device you designate.

Now if you were to delete all the files, it would also delete in those other places. But because it's on my PC, I periodically copy all the stuff to a backup. And the backup will still be there when/if I delete from my iPad.

As I said - just a possible future consideration, since Apple devices aren't able to backup to storage devices. Not in an easy way.


----------



## priscilla431 (Jul 17, 2014)

If you have an Apple Store close by, that is the best thing to do. They are awesome, we switched to Apple in 1999, . If you don't have a store close by, just call them they will walk you through to get your files back. They are not lost just floating in the clouds. ????
Good luck
Priscilla


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

When you get then ducky, and it sounds like there will be a way,
I suggest you print them out. That is what I do with my faves.
Can't wait to read your hurray and happy sigh when you have
Retrieved them.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know how to help you, but once you get help and have retrieved the patterns, put them on a flash drive and then put them on another flash drive in case you lose one. Then you have a very easy backup that takes up virtually no room and you won't lose them again. I hope you can get them back!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

1-800-SOS-APPL

IN THE U.S. THEY ARE WONDER WORKERS!!!


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sometimes I email things to myself that I want to keep and save it to a folder. I have one labeled Patterns. The email isn't computer based and I can access it from anywhere anytime. As long as you don't forget the password!


----------



## jpcrochet (Apr 8, 2017)

Apple is very good about helping. If you are out of warranty you might buy time for phone help, but I think you can also text with them for free advice. (Not totally sure about that, but no harm in trying)


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

To those who are saying to save to a thumb / flash drive, I have 2 ipads and neither one has a space to hold a thumb drive.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

ducky195502 said:


> I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating.
> If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


Or bite the bullet and take it someplace like Staples to get things recovered. Might well be worth the cost, which isn't that high, I hear.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Great howdy, now you can collect lots more  See the gold in everything


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello Don't those cords you plug them into sockets convert to USB ports? I really am not sure. Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

ducky195502 said:


> Yes I do back up to iCloud but how do I get there to reverse


You open icloud on you ipad, sign in if need be. Open the icloud and click on "Restore". If that works and you patterns are there then back up to your computer. Once there save on a thumb drive. Make sure to update thumb drive regularly.


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Lots of good links here.


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

ducky195502 - you sound pretty stressed other this... I don't know where you live -- but I suggest you find yourself a "computer nerd" and have him/her come over and see if they can get you back on line...if this is so important to you ... it's worth a few bucks to get your sanity back!!!


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

I thank everyone who sent me ideas for reclaiming my losses. Just remembering that some that still are missing. But it seems I have offended some when I said that some patterns were sent to me privately. But I just am happy with what I've gotten back. I was even devastated by losing my 1898 seamanship pattern but I got it back! So all is good ????


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

You have looked at the top, middle of your screen on IBooks to ensure you are on whatever folder you filed them in, right? I.e. Knitting, Patterns, PDFs, etc?


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh gosh, so sorry to hear this. I know nothing about Apple products so am of no help to you, but I think contacting Apple would be your best bet. Good luck, I hope you are able to recover your files.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I can sympathise with you. A couple of years ago my old computer fries its hard drive and I lost ALL my patterns including the photos.As these were my own designs, it was a big disaster. Fortunately, for a good number of them, I still had the hand written notes for the original garments (sometimes it pays to be a womble - or hoarder for those in the US), but all the photos were gone, so I am still trying to catch up, as I can't write and publish the pattern without a photo,so I have to make each pattern up again, so I can photograph it!


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words I was devastated to a panic state trying to remember if I shared and who I shared with state of mind


----------



## nuni (Aug 7, 2016)

I did the same thing! How'd it happen to you? It happened to me when I synced the iPad with iTunes on my computer. Thought I was doing the right thing by updating and connecting everything but not so. All PDFs on iPad were gone. I contacted Apple help and began the process of retrieving the files. They said it shouldn't have happened. I got busy and never finished the process with Apple but I believe it can be done. I've since moved on and began collecting patterns again. I think if you store everything on iCloud, files will be safe. Try Apple help and see if you can get your files back. Luck!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hie thee to the nearest Apple store and see if a techie can find them. That is the safest way to retrieve them if they are still there. Good luck!


I also recommend going to the Apple Store and speak to one of the techs. I always save my pattern in two places.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Although many have said to backup on thumb drives et al, I too lost all my patterns but worse all my grandkids photos. My laptop was fried just as I was about to make my weekly backup on an external drive. I didn't worry too much as I made it a habit to backup my stuff at least once a month. Once I got my new laptop with Windows 7 I was quite upset when the external refused to work. I tried it on my desktop but it too didn't read the external drive. I lost everything! Not to worry I had my thumb drive - only for some reason it refused to read my documents and my photos had !! (exclamation marks) Trying not to panic, I thought, I have my backup on DVD's and of course it wouldn't read it either although it had on my other computer. Last resort I remember my memory cards - I never deleted them so I managed to recover most of the pictures. The only ones I don't have are the ones of my oldest grandson which were on a diskette (he's 15) and my old computer that had diskette is no longer working. So you can be the queen of back-ups and still lose things! Simple solution - I print the best pictures only and am gradually putting them into photo albums. I'm retired and it was a loooooong winter. For patterns, I still believe that a printed copy is still the best way to go all stored in my 20 binders.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe the app is just hidden and you can unhide it.
http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201322


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Most people who sell patterns as downloads keep records and will resend patterns you bought if you contact them


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a firm believer of not putting all your eggs in one basket. All of my photos are on the memory chip in my camera. I loaded the pictures onto my computer and then saved them on a flash drive, so I have my pictures in two places. I also have printed a lot of the photos to be able to put them in albums that I will be making for family members. Since my flash drive has a lot of things stored on it, I am going to back it up to another flash drive so all of my files and documents will be safe. I am posting this from my "new" computer that I set up late yesterday with Windows 10. I bought a 16GB drive and my son is going to help me next week to store my computer things on the flash drive so if my computer ever goes down, I can reboot it to factory condition from the flash drive. So far, I like my new computer. Much faster than the old one with Windows 7. There are some things that still need to be done, like hooking up my printer, but my son will help me next week with the things I didn't know how to do.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

A deleted file isn't removed. I'm sorry if this has already been said, I'm at my mother-in-law's and the internet is very very slow here. What happens is that the first few bytes are removed and that makes the space reusable. So don't do anything else on your computer and take it someplace where they can reinstall. I bet you get most of it back.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

Did you try pulling them out of your trash bin? My trash bin has a restore button.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

Try uploading therm them to someplace like wetransfer and then download them back to your computer. That does work sometimes.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knittylou said:


> Hello Don't those cords you plug them into sockets convert to USB ports? I really am not sure. Thanks for listening to me.


Can't download to a storage device. Not a typical file structure.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> A deleted file isn't removed. I'm sorry if this has already been said, I'm at my mother-in-law's and the internet is very very slow here. What happens is that the first few bytes are removed and that makes the space reusable. So don't do anything else on your computer and take it someplace where they can reinstall. I bet you get most of it back.


Not a computer.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Not a computer.


Try this, then: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3044720?tstart=0


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

If any were from Ravelry they will be in your libary

Hope you can find them all ((((hugs))))


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> Try this, then: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3044720?tstart=0


:sm24:


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

A few thoughts for the future, probably already mentioned, but here goes anyway.

Save your files to dropbox or google drive
Buy a wireless external hard drive like Seagate makes. No connection to iPad requires
Save your files to iBooks. Those files are now included in your scheduled back up, not so in the recent past.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

I had all my patterns in iBooks this is why and where they're gone. So tomorrow I'm getting a USB to transfer everything. But I do have some that I did print out on paper. Go paperless they said, get a tablet they said, I would rather have the paper in boxes from now on.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> Go on apple support live chat. Someone can guide you step by step. I have done this a few times for technical issues with my ipad air. They are extremely helpful.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

????????


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

ducky195502 said:


> I have accidentally deleted all my patterns that I have collected in the last two years everything is gone!????I knew something like this would happen. I could just scream ???? So if anyone can remember ever sending me knitting patterns in the last two years please resend them to me. I feel so sick it's like loosing all your life savings and some things are more important than eating.
> If there is someone who is tecky with iPads and I was saving everything under iBooks. Please help me. I'm hoping somewhere inside the iPad they still linger. I haven't turn off the tablet just hoping they are just hiding on me. I can't find or figure out where the trash can is(or even if I have one)!


I can relate. I stored all my patterns and family pictures, etc. on a flash drive. One day last summer I opened it and it was empty, everything gone. That is certainly devastating and you have my sympathy. I am still rebuilding my library, some of which were paid patterns. Luckily on most of the paid patterns, I kept the email receipt and was able to contact the seller for a replacement. Sorry I can't help you with your rebuild, I just wanted to let you know I've been there and offer some encouragement.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Is there a I cloud or similar app for kindle. I am worried about all the patterns I have saved on mine.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Put them in Dropbox now, good luck. You'll save more soon always plenty of patterns out there


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

ducky195502 said:


> I had all my patterns in iBooks this is why and where they're gone. So tomorrow I'm getting a USB to transfer everything. But I do have some that I did print out on paper. Go paperless they said, get a tablet they said, I would rather have the paper in boxes from now on.


According to amazon's description of the iXpand usb, it only works on photos, not text files.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

that's only if its under warranty, otherwise there is a consult charge for apple support; which is still worth it many times but it is costly.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

gitte416 said:


> Okay, let's see,what we can do. I'm a sort of a techie. First question is, when did you last do a backup of your iPad onto your laptop or MacBook? Or for athat matter maybe your iBooks was synchronized with your iPhone? It's OK if you never did. That just means we have to look for other potential solutions.


While you are at it how do you sync with you iPone i would appreciate the answer thank you


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I actually wiped all of mine intentionally, but they were backed up onto my laptop using Drop Box. Unless you use it to store files, Drop Box is free. I save a copy of the pattern to Drop Box then download them from Dropbox to my laptop. I also go the other way because opi have pre-iPad patterns on my laptop that I upload from the laptop to Dropbox then download to the iPad. I back up the computer onto a memory stick. I clear Dropbox of files when I transfer them


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

My son has restored my computer several times. It just backs up what ever you had on your computer. Only problem is you have to know how to do it. I don't know because my son does it. However he said if your were local he could do it but your best bet is to go to your local pc store they could do it. however it will cost you.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I print out each pattern and put them in note books, that way if this situation happens to me. I have them in the note books in my book case. I am sorry, hope you are able to get them back.


----------



## playwings (May 20, 2017)

I forgot to backup my iPad. Is able to recover the books under this case?


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Reach out to Apple support. They should be able to retrieve your data from the Cloud.


----------



## Rose8 (Jul 27, 2018)

I can understand that your feeling is just like lost everything, but maybe you could try this iOS Data Recovery to get them back: https://ios-data-recovery.com/


----------



## Rose8 (Jul 27, 2018)

I can understand that your feeling is just like lost everything, but maybe you could try this iOS Data Recovery to get them back: https://ios-data-recovery.com/


----------



## EvaJ23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

